# Where/how to pay traffic fine?



## Simey

Sorry if this has been asked before. 

I received a small traffic fine in Abu Dhabi for a simple fender bender involving no other vehicles. AED 300 and 0 points. It's just for reporting the accident. The problem is, how do I pay it? 

I live in Dubai and I am told by the RTA that I can't pay it through them. When I go to the Abu Dhabi police web site I can pull the fine up but it shows as "unpayable." 

I have tried researching this on the Abu Dhabi police web site but it is far from clear. The most it says is to go to the traffic section but it doesn't explain where that is. 

Any suggestions? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
In Dubai, you need to pay outstanding fines in order to re-register your vehicle annually.
It will be interwsting if this fine shows up when you come to re-register your vehicle - if it has a Dubai registration.
Otherwise - what incentive is there to pay the fine!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Simey

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> In Dubai, you need to pay outstanding fines in order to re-register your vehicle annually.
> It will be interwsting if this fine shows up when you come to re-register your vehicle - if it has a Dubai registration.
> Otherwise - what incentive is there to pay the fine!
> Cheers
> Steve


Good question. It doesn't seem to show up in Dubai against my car registration, but it does show up against my driver's license. 

Anyway, I don't have a problem paying the fine, I just wish I could figure out how to pay it! You'd think the Abu Dhabi authorities would make that a bit easier. 

Any advice welcome.


----------



## doobre

If you do still follow this thread, did you get anywhere.?
I am in Shj and have received an "unpayable" fine as shown on the AD police traffic fines inquiries website..
I am wondering whether it is related to fact that the fine has two black points attached with it...!!!??
cheers
CD


----------



## Jordanbasset

The place you can pay your fines in person is the Muroor Traffic Department, it is on Mawgab Street. If you come from Dubai come in on the Sultan Bin Zayed the First Street. Follow the signs for the Police College, when you get to the turning for the Police College on the right, Mawgab Street is opposite on the left. The Traffic Department is about 100 yards on the right


----------



## doobre

Okay, thanks.. but do you know why the fine shows as "unpayable" on the traffic fines webpage..?


----------



## Jordanbasset

doobre said:


> Okay, thanks.. but do you know why the fine shows as "unpayable" on the traffic fines webpage..?


Sorry no idea, in my own case I have a car provided by my company, which is a hire car and for some reason I cannot pay any fines online. No idea why, but fortunately I can just give the money to the car hire people and they can pay it online.


----------



## BedouGirl

Jordanbasset said:


> Sorry no idea, in my own case I have a car provided by my company, which is a hire car and for some reason I cannot pay any fines online. No idea why, but fortunately I can just give the money to the car hire people and they can pay it online.[/
> 
> 
> 
> Each rental company has an RTA file with all the vehicle registration numbers recorded in it. If you owned the car, you could pay the fine. I know there's no sense in in, but I guess it probably helps prevent duplicate payments, that kind of thing.


----------



## Stevesolar

doobre said:


> Okay, thanks.. but do you know why the fine shows as "unpayable" on the traffic fines webpage..?


Hi,
Fines that are unplayable online are normally because they also have black points associated with the offence.
You then need to go to a police station and present your license for them to add the black points to your TC file - as well as paying the fine.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## doobre

I thought as much, the thing is i have no idea what it's for and where it happened.. cheers


----------



## rsinner

doobre said:


> I thought as much, the thing is i have no idea what it's for and where it happened.. cheers


You can check it on the Abu Dhabi police website. Keep the registration card of car in question handy as the TC number is required to check for the fine. The location and description is usually in Arabic so you will need to use Google translate


----------



## doobre

I wish it was that easy, my fine and car is from Sharjah, and no such details are available on the AD Police fines search page..

s.adpolice.gov.ae/trafficservices/finespublic/inquiry.aspx?

cheers, anyone else got an idea


----------



## Stevesolar

doobre said:


> I wish it was that easy, my fine and car is from Sharjah, and no such details are available on the AD Police fines search page..
> 
> s.adpolice.gov.ae/trafficservices/finespublic/inquiry.aspx?
> 
> cheers, anyone else got an idea


Hi,
Simply go to a police station with your driving license, car registration and a pocket full of cash!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

doobre said:


> I wish it was that easy, my fine and car is from Sharjah, and no such details are available on the AD Police fines search page..
> 
> s.adpolice.gov.ae/trafficservices/finespublic/inquiry.aspx?
> 
> cheers, anyone else got an idea


register on eggonface.com . They will consolidate all your fines and works pretty well.Not sure if you can pay through their website though.

Or, register yourself on abudhabi.ae . It requires an Emirates ID login, but if you do manage to create a "full" account, you will have the option of renewing the vehicle registration (I can do it for my Dubai registered car as well). Step 2 is to try and renew which will show you your unpaid fines from all emirates.


----------



## doobre

thanks for al your suggestions..
cheers


----------

